# LGB PRR MOGUL WITH ZIMO 690V INSTALLED



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got back my LGB PRR Mogul from Axel, of Train-li-USA, with a brand new ZIMO 690V 5amp Sound and Motor control board installed. Axel did a great job and now it is fully DCC capable and it sounds great with the Visaton speaker he installed.

Here is a sound test;


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, I have one of them in my AML K4 Pacific. I see you have a bit more than 4 chuffs per revolution, you can slow that down a bit by changing CV 267 and raising it a bit... the higher the CV value the lower the frequency of chuffs. That will also help keep the chuffs more distinct at higher speeds. With a little playing you can get pretty darn close to exactly 4 chuffs per revolution. 

I like that decoder. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Greg I'll check it out. Does that cv also apply to the QSI boards as well? 

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, the CV for this is cv 56.2, which means you set CV 49=2 (the "point 2") and then set CV 56 to the desired value.

In both decoders, do this while you have it up on rollers and it's just a couple of minutes to dial it in exactly, kind of fun to get it spot on. There's also a fine trim CV on the QSI that lets you get it really exact but I've rarely had to use it.

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Today was a nice day so I made a video of this beautiful engine in operation.
I have to thank Axel again for the great job he did on my engine.

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks and sounds sweet Ron,

And the RR look cool as **** might i add.........


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The engine looks much better in real live with all its cars than just on the test layout









Again very nice job on the layout.

What video camera are you using? I listened the other day to somebody elses video, and I have to say that while my photo camera makes also excellent videos, the microphone leaves something to desire. So porbably I ahve to write a late letter to Santa for a real video camera. Its too bad that they don't offer an external microphone to my camera


----------

